# any Exam Proctor in Dubai



## CynG (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I am currently enrolled in an online college and will soon have to write my semester exam.

I am looking for anyone who I can nominate as a Proctor ( or if anyone can give me info of people, organizations, schools, Universities who offer Proctor services. I tried to google it, but had no luck.

As per the Proctor Nomination form I need to fill out, it states '.... you must nominate two proctor candidates (You may provide the name of only one proctor candidate only if that person is a high school or college administrator, faculty member, guidance counselor, librarian or a member of the clergy.)...' Basically from my understanding, I can nominate anyone as long as they are not related to me or shares conflict of interest.

I would appreciate any help or information.


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi did you by any chance find any info on the above in the same boat??


----------



## CynG (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Scalles,

The American University of Sharjah has a proctoring services for external tests, such as with distance-learning examinations.

I sent them an email yesterday, but no reply yet, think it will be better if I phone them.

Sorry, I can't Post links or emails yet, but here's their telephone number:

Testing Center
American University of Sharjah
PO Box 26666, Sharjah, UAE
Tel +971 6 515 1111


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Let me know if you get any results and I will do the same from my side


----------

